# Husband did 180 in 1 day?



## aawin (Sep 7, 2010)

The past 6 years my husband has told me more lies than truthes. He has been unempolyeed for the past 14 months straight and also off and on for 3 1/2 years non-consecutively during the course of our marriage. He usually gets unemployment but 3 months ago he was cut off so he has NO money coming in the house. I have since gotten a second job and my parents stepped in and saved our home from being foreclosed on. 

Although he sits at home doing nothing I am responsible for everthing. I take care of our 3 children, do all the house work, and pay the bills, etc. He takes out the trash and sometimes if I ask him he will switch the clothes from the washer to the drier, but won't fold or put away. 

2 weeks ago I lost what little respect I had left for him. He lied to his parents to get money from them and took off on a out of town golf trip. While out of town he had the never to call and ask me to bring him more money! (I didn't)

When he returned I asked him to leave. He complied but he has been coming home when I am not here and been doing the laundry, dishes, cooks supper, etc. He watches the kids when I am at my second job and when I come home the kids are bathed and in bed (he had NEVER given any of our 3 childen a bath before). And he has managed to find 2 jobs in 4 days (in 16 months he found nothing, but now he has 2). He has quit all his hobbies, fantasy leaques, and golf leaque. Also, his attitude has totally changed. He had a VERY short fuse, would yell at the kids DAILY over the stupidest things. Now he is as cool as a cucumber hasnt lost his temper once in two weeks. ???

However, the other night I confronted him about a couple of the lies he has told me and he covered up one with another lie and the other he told me I made it up he never told me that... WTH?! 

I'm at a loss. I am so emotionally drained from the past 6 years, he is a day late and a dollar short in my eyes. However, I feel that I owe it to the kids to give him another shot. 

I've made an appointment to see a councelor but my appointment is still 3 weeks away! 

What to do with "Mr Lazy" that is now "All star dad/husband"???


----------



## 2010Walkaway (Aug 3, 2010)

Things seem to be going quite well at the moment but I guess your worry is that once he moves back in he will revert to his old ways. Only time will tell, and if he moves back in you both need to be clear about what is/isn't acceptable for the future.

As to the lying, you haven't said what the lies were about and do you know why he lied?


----------



## aawin (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, things are going well realitively speaking... He is doing what I have asked him to do all these years, but I'm miserable. He had several chances. Now that he realizes he messed up he is trying to win me over. And Exactly, I think if I let him back in bam! mr lazy again. 

He has lied to me about everything... On our first date he told me he was in Med School. For a year and a half he would grab his books and would leave to go to class... A month after we got married he told me it was just a joke, he had never stepped foot in med school... And it has been a lie fest ever since. Mostly about stupid stuff that doesn't matter but why lie to your wife about it?! I guess he does it to make him self seem better. He is a VERY insecure person.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

All the lying would be enough for me to keep him out of the house on a permanent basis. However, he has made some dramatic changes for the better. I believe I would keep things in a "holding pattern" until meeting with the therapist. Then, see how your counselor wants you to approach things--especially the lying. 

People just don't change 100% over night. It makes me wonder how long he can hold out with this routine. But, enjoy it while you can.


----------

